# Tinted moisturizer vs. foundation?



## suzukigrrl (May 19, 2007)

I've been reaching for my tinted moisturizer more often because my skin has been really good. My skin is really oily though, and it seems to be oilier when I'm wearing tinted moisturizer. My foundation seems to keep my skin more matte. Has anyone else noticed this sort of thing with tinted moisturizers and foundations?

And it seems like my blush or bronzer or whatever fades much much more quickly with tinted moisturizer than with foundation. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 19, 2007)

Yes, that's because tinted moisturizer adds more moisture to your face than foundation (since it's a moisturizer), making the face seem more oily.

Have you tried powdering to set the look? Maybe try MAC's blot powder.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 20, 2007)

I've actually found that the opposite is true - that when I use tinted moisturizer, my face isn't as oily as when I'm using foundation/concealer.

guess it depends on the brand you're using. I've been using Skin Alison Raffaele Tinted Moisturizer and it seems to work well.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 20, 2007)

Yeah it happens to me too. My skin has been good lately but my blush doesnt last through the day.


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 20, 2007)

Hmm... maybe I should save the tinted moisturizer for days that I don't want to wear any other makeup. It sort of feels like it defeats the purpose of being fast and easy and natural looking if I have to put a ton of powder on anyway. I also tend to put on regular moisturizer too because I do my moisturizer about 10-20 minutes before I do my makeup and I never know how I'll want to do my makeup.


----------



## agostina1 (May 21, 2007)

Maybe you need an oil-free tinted moisturizer.


----------



## jeno (May 21, 2007)

can anyone give an a few examples of good oil free tinted moisturizer


----------



## agostina1 (May 21, 2007)

My favorite oil-free tinted moisturizer is Laura Mercier


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 21, 2007)

You could always mix your moisturizer with a foundation. I use an Almay oil free foundation and mix it with an oil free moisturizer.


----------



## leeshalynn (May 21, 2007)

I would try different tinted moisturizers. I really like Dermalogica but it may be too oily for your purpose.


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 21, 2007)

Are Becca's tinted moisturisers oil free?


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 21, 2007)

i use neutrogena tinted moisturizer and i find it fine.

It is an alternative to other hi end brands.


----------



## Thais (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And it seems like my blush or bronzer or whatever fades much much more quickly with tinted moisturizer than with foundation. Does this happen to anyone else?

Yes I noticed this too.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 22, 2007)

when i go thru really oily skin times, i mix a little oil free moisturiser like revlon colourstay with a tinted moisturiser and apply that. i find i still need some initial moisture in the mornings so its just the right combination.


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kittenmittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've actually found that the opposite is true - that when I use tinted moisturizer, my face isn't as oily as when I'm using foundation/concealer.guess it depends on the brand you're using. I've been using Skin Alison Raffaele Tinted Moisturizer and it seems to work well.

Yeah I agree, it might depend on the brand because i've tried 3 diff tinted moisturizers and they give me diff results.


----------



## emily (May 23, 2007)

Yeah it really depends on the brand...and mixing sometimes works if you want to create that happy medium. Also finishing off you're tinted moisturizer look with a loose shimmer powder keeps the dewy glow but guards against oil.


----------



## bella1342 (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, I use duwops tm, i love it... but i notice that too! I've been puting my bare escentuals foundation over the dewop tm though. I think Thais just posted a thread on this, the end result is beautiful!


----------



## arphsfriend (May 25, 2007)

Tinted moistuiser is often a bad idea in warm , hudid climates such as say Texas in the summer or late spring.


----------



## MariaLaGata (Jun 5, 2007)

I use tinted moisturizer in the summer only as the usual foundation is too thick.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 5, 2007)

i can wear tinted moisturizer or foundation during the summer. where i live, the weather changes. one day it can be sunny and hot and the next day it can be all cloudy and cold. i need to purchase a tinted moisturizer for those hot summer days.


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 5, 2007)

I mix my moisturizer (oil free) with my foundation to create a tinted moisturizer. I have bought one from Marcelle (from SDM) and it works fairly well, but maybe it's just i'm not used to it, i prefer my mixing, so i can control the amount of foundation to put in inregard to my skin that day


----------



## Shelley (Jun 5, 2007)

I recently bought SkinTintFX by CoverFX. I find it dewy, my skin tends to become slightly more oily during the summer months with the heat and humidity. The cosmetician said to try a mattifying mositurizer underneath it. I plan on trying it to see if it helps.


----------



## Shugah (Jul 14, 2007)

Tinted Moisturizer makes me look an oily mess in the summer.


----------



## arphsfriend (Jul 15, 2007)

It's best with a dry climate. If it's warm and humid a real foundation or powder foundation is a better bet.


----------



## MorganRose (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually, I was really curious about this as well. Which one looks more natural, do you think?


----------

